# Various pups out of time after this weekend



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Our rescue was just notified from this shelter in WV that time will be up for many of their puppies this weekend



> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know that these animals will be put to sleep if not out of the shelter by the end of this weekend. We are running out of room! If you could help them it would be greatly appreciated. Please pass this on.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Will cross post and send out - God this make me ill.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is just awful.........Hope a few step up and can help...........


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Rob, did you post on Rescue 101?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How horrible- and babies should be easy to find homes for... I wish I could take Bob- those eyes just haunt me


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Rob, did you post on Rescue 101?


 

No just here and ChatEvo. If anyone belongs to any kind of dog boards please feel free to cross post this.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

emailed the following rescues in my area;

Treetoprescue
Delaware Puppy Rescue
Applebrook Rescue
Puppiesandmore Rescue
Salfid Rescue
Brookeline Lab Rescue
Castaway Critters rescue


It anyone has other rescues they can e-mail, that would be a big help to these pups who only have hours to live.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well either they "cleaned house" or various dog rescues were able to save all those pups. I checked their web page and all those pups are gone.......


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Well either they "cleaned house" or various dog rescues were able to save all those pups. I checked their web page and all those pups are gone.......


Rob,

I went on their website and couldn't find anything out either.

I'm going to email them and will post if they write me back. Even though it will break my heart if they have been put down, I really want to know. I guess I'm truly hoping they've been saved.

They only have 4 animals there right now, so why would they have put down all the others??  

And with all of these kinds of stories, every day, why do so many people continue to breed recklessly. Ugh!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's the same question I had. I started to cross post, but couldn't confirm anything on Petfinders. 

It's a shame when someone gets people around the country to rally around the need, then either doesn't have the courtesy to update or it's not real to begin with.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just heard that we are getting 2 adults and 10 puppies today for GRAPE Rescue. 5 puppies are from another shelter in WV, and I think 5 might be from this place posted above. 

I also see other dog rescues did a lot of pulling of pups and dogs in WV this week. Here is an announcement I just got about the transport for all the rescues up my way getting dogs today.



> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> The transport is well underway. Lee County is running alittle late but our drivers will do their best to make up some time. I will keep you update as things progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

113 dogs! That's incredible. Everyone deserves some huge kudos!!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I just heard that we are getting 2 adults and 10 puppies today for GRAPE Rescue. 5 puppies are from another shelter in WV, and I think 5 might be from this place posted above.
> 
> I also see other dog rescues did a lot of pulling of pups and dogs in WV this week. Here is an announcement I just got about the transport for all the rescues up my way getting dogs today.


Oh my gosh, that is just wonderful.

Hearing stories like this just makes me want to cry. Rescue folks do so much good, it's overwhelming at times.

I did email that shelter in WV but the reply I got said that she only accepts mail from people on her 'approved list' and I have to fill out an application to be approved to send her email. UGH!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I just heard that we are getting 2 adults and 10 puppies today for GRAPE Rescue. 5 puppies are from another shelter in WV, and I think 5 might be from this place posted above.
> 
> I also see other dog rescues did a lot of pulling of pups and dogs in WV this week. Here is an announcement I just got about the transport for all the rescues up my way getting dogs today.


Great news Rob. I got this email that said they had successfully pulled all the dogs. Its a great thing. But it was something to see the transports come together to get these dogs moving. Just unreal. So glad you are getting some of these pups that were mentioned on the original post. Thanks for the update.


----------

